
Can You Ever Really Know an Extraterrestrial? (2014) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/17/big-bangs/can-you-ever-really-know-an-extraterrestrial
======
lawless123
I don't think knowledge of aliens would significantly impact most peoples
lives at all.

A large proportion of the world already believe (erroneously in my opinion )
that aliens visit us, and they mostly manage to get on with their lives.

